

Recruiting is Broken - Flopsy
http://fetchrecruiting.com/2015/02/24/recruiting-is-broken/

======
kilimchoi
There are actually a lot of startups out there solving the problems that you
mentioned.

Try entelo or sourcing.io if you want to free yourself from retained search
and search on your own.

They've actually done a great job aggregating millions of developers based on
their social profiles.

If you want to hire someone based on their skills not credentials, hackerrank
is definitely a way to go.

But of course, they are not perfect either if you're looking for specific
language skills.

Hackerrank does a good job of picking out candidates who are strong at cs
fundamentals in my opinion.

